# DIY Tank Light



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Well my lamp for the 33 is/was gone not sure what, so being the DIY'er I am.....

Here is my lamp just a few pics to start out not done yet, but will post more when i finish.

Thanks for Looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!

I used that type of foil in my set up and it became a dark grey quite fast.
The only difference it was under water 

So, make sure that splashes will not appear on your foil. Aluminium turns dark in a water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you do not want to use foil there is a silver tape out there that resits water moisture very well. Cowboy did you buy the socket for the lights or did you already have it. If you bought it can you tell me where Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Those kind of light sockets can be found at Home Depot, Rona, etc.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah got them at Crappy Tire only thng is that they are 2 prong, and no the light will be over galss


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I looked at HD and Rona in Barrie could not find them I will try Canadian Tire. I had a bunch out of old light fixtures but hubby threw them out.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

not sure if you are aware of it but white paint is more reflective then foil buy a pretty large margin.

Simple white paint can be in the low 90's % reflective.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

*diy tank light*

congrats for the light! looks very good
i did something similar but instead of aluminum paper i used reflective mylar paper (its almost like a mirror and comes with glue already applied to it). results were impresive. and is like 8 dollar the meter (60cm wide).


----------

